# '06 Spice Red Paint Problems



## 10aet2 (Jan 9, 2006)

First let me start off by saying I am rather bummed right now. I thought I was going to be the proud new owner of a new Spice Red GTO. Didn't happen yet (maybe never at this rate) due to the paint problems with the clearcoat that many of you have heard about. 

Long story short, I have looked at 6 different Spice Reds in the past couple of days and they all have the milky splotches in the paint and lots of them. The dealers had no clue until I pointed them out and told them about the TSB and they are shocked. As many of you know, there is a TSB on it saying that it is moisture under the clearcoat and a heat gun will fix it. 

I have now looked closely at the paint of more GTO's than I care to remember and seems like the Spice Red has a much worse problem. When looking at the paint, there is a ghosting effect and looks as if the paint is pinkish/white in color. 

Well, 2 dealers have tried the heat gun fix for me and this fix didn't totally clear up this problem. Sure it helped, but if you really look closely you can still see the ghosting. I made a deal on one last night providing they could fix the splotches and they are having trouble getting it out. They have tried the heat gun about 5 times, and it has gotten better, but it is still there. Tomorrow they are going to try it outside in the sun so they can really see where the spotches are.

So the point to all this rambling is if you have a Spice Red or any color for that matter, look it over closely for this. I think that the heat gun fix must not work as well on this color. I will know more tomorrow when they try again, but I am also concerned about the effects of the heat gun on the clearcoat down the road.

So now I really want to know if a Spice Red even exists without these problems? I haven't seen one yet that didn't. I would order one in a heartbeat if I knew the one I ordered wouldn't have them. But I think a lot of people have these splotches and never even know because they don't look at cars as hard as I do.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Are they using a commercial heat gun or a hair dryer? If the Heat Gun doesn't work, and I cant see how it cant if used properly, one alternative is to put a microwave heat lamp in frt of effected panel. This MUST  be done by a professional as the lamp WILL damage the surface if it's too close. Your last option is to have the dealer contact their body shop to see if they can put car in spraybooth for 45 mins. at 165 degrees. I am in the business so dont worry. The temp will NOT hurt your car in anyway. I bake cars at that temp all year long.


----------



## 10aet2 (Jan 9, 2006)

johnebgood - Thanks for the info. 

Yes, the body shop offered to put the car into the oven, but I was unsure if that would hurt anything. They wanted to put it in at 135 degrees. Is that too low. Also, I watched them do the heat gun method and they definitely held the gun on there a long time. The panel was very hot. I am kind of concerned about the effects of using the heat gun so much. They did it about 5 or 6 times and they got it really hot. What do you think? If they got it too hot, would the damage be apparent right away? Would the clearcoat yellow if it got too hot. 

I guess I am concerned because I was at another dealer over the weekend that had a body shop that has done the heat gun trick a lot on Nissans since they had trouble a few years ago with their paint. They tried a few spots on the Spice Red I was considering but one of the spots just wouldn't come completely out. That is why I am thinking that this paint might show it more?

I really appreciate your advice. I am going back to the dealer tomorrow because they are going to put the car outside and do the heat gun trick so they can get a good look at the problem areas. So I have 3 questions for you:

1) If they do get the area looking good, should I be concerned that they put a heat gun on that area about 7 or 8 times?

2) If they don't get it out, should I suggest baking it in the booth, and if so, at 135 or 165? 

3) If they don't get it out and my emotions take over and I still want to buy it even with the splotches, will those eventually peel down the road?

Thanks for any advice. I am really lost on what to do right now!!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

It's perfectly OK to bake car in booth........135 is OK. If there is no evidence of damage from the heat gun now then it's OK also. It would show up right away if the srcewed it up. I would strongly suggest the bake option to them if they wanna sell you the car. I wouldn't take it with a paint belmish unless they make a considerable reduction in the price. The blotching will not peel in the future but I dont know if I would want a new car with a new color that had a paint defect. You know at one point you're gonna want it to look perfect, then that would mean refinishing the panel that was affected. Which panel is it and where exactly on the panel is it blemished? I would like to know so I have an idea of what you would be in store for if you want it done over.


----------



## 10aet2 (Jan 9, 2006)

There are a couple little ones on the passenger side C pillar. Those pretty much went away with the 2nd heat gun application.

The one I am worried about is a very very big area on the driver side rear quarter panel right above the wheel. The area is at least 6in X 6in and it doesn't seem to want to totally disappear. 

In the sunlight at an angle, the area has the ghosting effect. If you look at the area with the sunlight reflecting directly in into the area, you can see some dark streaks where the splotches are. 

If they did get the clearcoat too hot, would that area not be as reflective in the light?

I am getting GMS price, so getting a price drop would probably not be an option. It is either take it or leave it. 

I am wondering if this is cause from what the TSB says as "moisture under the clearcoat" or if it is from improper baking at the factory? 

I wouldn't be so worried about this if I was only keeping the car for a couple years, but I plan on keeping it for a long, long time. So you can see why I am worried about problems in the future with the 6in X 6in area.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Moisture under the Clearcoat is exactly what it is. What we call "Blushing". it usually comes out with the gun, however yours is a stubborn one. Since its on the qtr. panel , (I was hoping it wasn't there), you will have to find a shop that will go the extra yard. By that I mean the roof drip mldg will have to come off and probably have to be replaced. I say this because if it isn't removed there will be an edge where the paint work butts up against the mldg. and will more than likely have an edge on it . Thats a big no no as far as I'm concerned. Being able to see that a panel was refinished because of edges on mldgs is not my idea of doing a good job. The Qtr. glass mldg is the next issue for the same reasons.They may be able to peel it up enough and use a special tape, (Trim Tape by 3 M), to eliminate this problem , for the Qtr glass anyway. I dont think the roof mldg will be as accomodating. The tail lamp needs to come out to before refinishing and they should drop the side of the rear bumper cover. This would help to make for a Nice Job. Too bad I cant help more, I would like to do this job for you. I'm just too damn meticulous.....


----------



## 10aet2 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks johnebgood for all your info. I really appreciate it. Just a few more questions to help me make up my mind for tomorrow:

Have you ever seen a case where the heat gun or baking didn't take care of the blushing? I am just trying to get an idea of what I am going to do if they don't get it out tomorrow. I am a perfectionist when it comes to my car, so even if there is a slight blemish, I think I will pass on it.

If it doesn't come out, maybe they just aren't getting it hot enough? The panel was pretty hot to the touch, but I wouldn't say it was close to a burning feeling. This car has less blushing than others this color I have looked at, so I am tempted to get it and take it to an expert to see if they "heat" it out.

Or maybe I can hold out and see if I can find a Spice Red that has no blushing...probably wishful thinking!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

If it doesn't come out with baking, then your only option is to refinish the panel, but it must be done the way I explained or you will not be a happy camper. If you're unsure as to the qualifications of the paint shop, then pass on it. Personally, I would pass rather than paint a panel or panels on a NEW CAR. Always always always, try to keep the paint work original whenever possible. Right now I removed my spoiler on the trunk lid and it's killin' me that I have to refinish it. I cant ride around with holes in the lid that are plugged up and I just couldnt take that spoiler any longer.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw a similar problem on a Brazen Orange '06, but it was almost like "tiger stripes" in the paint, as though it hadn't been sprayed correctly on the quarter panel. Needless to say, I didn't buy that one.

I wish I had a picture of it to post, since I can't explain exactly how it looked - it wasn't even noticed until the dealer was getting the car ready for delivery, but it was quite obvious once pointed out.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Been reading this, and wondering what's the root cause? Do they not know how to multi-stage paint in Australia?


----------



## 10aet2 (Jan 9, 2006)

Update: Went back to the dealer and they cannot get the problem area fixed. They tried the heat gun at least 10 times and even baked the car 3 times with no succes. Dealer called the regional rep and rep said the only way to fix it if the heat gun doesn't work is to repaint it. So the car is getting repainted. Luckily I knew about this problem before I signed on the dotted line because I put on the contract that I would only buy it if the paint problems were fixed. 

I think I am going to pass on this car now. I don't really want to buy a new $30k car with a repaint already. I am now on a mission to find my Spice Red with no defects (if it exists).

As a side note, we did go over their other cars and we were able to find a big section of streaks in a blue one. The black one they had wasn't in the sunlight so we couldn't really tell on that one.

I wish I had pictures (I will get some soon), but the best way to describe it is it looks like your car got splashed with dirty water and the water ran down the side of the car. Some cars have very big areas (the one I looked at) and I think those are the ones they are having problems with. 

Anyway, I hope to learn more info. on this as I would love to just order one knowing they know about this problem and fixed the process. But ordering one right now seems like russian roulette with the paint.


----------

